# Wolves



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

A feral creature that will bite your legs off, normally found in backwoods and or krispy kreme donut shops?

is this spam? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Haha, I like your response.

No, not spam. My friends keep mentioning this 'Wolves' thing and won't tell what it means. Apparently every dedicated snowboarder should know what it means. They are getting massive satisfaction about keeping me out of the loop.

Someone must know . . . . . .


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> First off this goes back way before snowboarding..Twinplanks will back me up on this.
> 
> Way back decades ago prior to when skiing became for the elite many resorts were not even created yet. During that timeframe the wolf population was heavily on the upswing. As resorts began building out in the west and northwest wolf attacks were sort of common particularly around cub time. It got to a point where they hired trappers to kill em. Those trappers would ski thru the areas, look for markings and lay traps at night. As the resorts opened there were initial contacts with wolves primarily because we built these resorts in their homes. When the resorts became elite infested they brought their small pets with them..mistake!!!!
> 
> ...


 I kind of don't get it. What does it mean when someone uses the term “wolves”? That one is on the other person's land, like they were there first? That one is about to enter a confrontation? You gave us some background history, but not what it means when one uses the term.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Honestly, i don't think that is a real term. Your friends are just messing with you man


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

See, I would tend to think they are just messing with me, but they used it in normal conversation.

Im new to snowboarding, and they said to me
"You will need 50+ hours on the slopes to get a taste of the Wolves".

It's quite irritating when everyone else is in on the joke.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Wolves is totally a term used by snowboarders. At least where i'm from (BC). But you can't just be told what wolves is. That defeats the point of it. You have to experience something for yourself in order to be eligible to be told what it means.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Valid point. I would be more than happy to stick to this and find out when I 'experience' such Wolves, but my friends are just using it as a tool to get under my skin, and it's working. Please shed some light . . . . .


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

hibonation, where do you live? I spend my winters at Steamboat. Would be happy to show you wolves my self.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

I live in New Zealand. Heading to Vail in October.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

dope. vail is a gnarly place to ride. Hit me up if you coming to steamboat and want to ride. You'd find out what wolves means pretty quicky.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds like a plan canuck. However my search for the meaning of 'Wolves' will continue until then, as there are many other sources on the internet I can hit for advice. Looking forward to next season!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, im sure you know there arent any real wolves on the snow at ruapehu (like...the dog ancestor ones)...however, i was attacked by a certain type of wolves (plural) last year outside Lorenzos bar and cafe... one was nice and commented on my jacket, the other one was leathery skinned and smoking up a storm...


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

hibonation said:


> Haha, I like your response.
> 
> No, not spam. My friends keep mentioning this 'Wolves' thing and won't tell what it means. Apparently every dedicated snowboarder should know what it means. They are getting massive satisfaction about keeping me out of the loop.
> 
> Someone must know . . . . . .


Sounds like someone is FN with you.:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Hibonation. I'm going to put you out of your misery.

The way of the wolf is when you ride on your tailside, that is, manualling, with your arms in the air, and hands pointing outwards. Best done in powder snow..

Don't tell your mates that you know though. Your supposed to experience that shit, not get told.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> If you mean attacks on pets, then fine, but you do realize that throughout American history, there have only been a couple of reported cases of a wolf attacking a human. Even in Alaska where the wolf population is quite healthy, there have not been any substantiated accounts of a wolf attacking and killing a human.


Maybe because none of them around to tell the tale, and all physical evidence is completely devoured by said wolves..


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> If you mean attacks on pets, then fine, but you do realize that throughout American history, there have only been a couple of reported cases of a wolf attacking a human. Even in Alaska where the wolf population is quite healthy, there have not been any substantiated accounts of a wolf attacking and killing a human.


Wolves are killing machines, but in reality, they are pretty shy


----------

